# GTR 35 Spotted in the UAE



## max_R34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Shots were taked at the nissan dealership store located in the port


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

looks sexy i cant wait to get mine


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

Good luck to those cars with the standard of driving over there...... :sadwavey:


----------



## max_R34 (Jul 30, 2006)

More pics

I think a new interior combination


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Good old england get put to the back everytime, and pay the most:chairshot


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

what colour are those seat trims ? there certainly not red !


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

How much are they going for over there?


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

LHD's already are delivered? I thought these were scheduled for 2009???


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Same pics but some nice vids here too 
:: ãÈÑæß æÕæá Ãæá ÓÈÚ ÓíÇÑÇÊ Gtr Åáì ÇáÚÇÕãÉ ÇÈæÙÈí :: - www.nissan-arabia.com äíÓÇä ÇÑÇÈíÇ


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

andreasgtr said:


> LHD's already are delivered? I thought these were scheduled for 2009???


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/99087-us-gtrs-arrive-fresh-off-boats-_.html

There finally hitting the streets!!!


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Some more pics of the GTR on road.:bowdown1: 







@hyrev - Its being sold for approx 430,000 dhs (118,000 $ ) Very expensive compared to U.S market where its being sold at around 70k.

But Al Masood (Nissan) have confirmed orders till March 2009.


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

Yakozan said:


> Same pics but some nice vids here too
> :: ãÈÑæß æÕæá Ãæá ÓÈÚ ÓíÇÑÇÊ Gtr Åáì ÇáÚÇÕãÉ ÇÈæÙÈí :: - www.nissan-arabia.com äíÓÇä ÇÑÇÈíÇ


I see that they have sat nav, seems we Brits lose out again!!


----------



## max_R34 (Jul 30, 2006)

hyrev said:


> How much are they going for over there?


440,000 AED= 61,000 GBP = 120,000 USD = 13,000,000 JPY

I got that figure from the dealership but i bet that with some persuation it can be dropped to about 330,000-360,000 AED, you do the math


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

nidge said:


> I see that they have sat nav, seems we Brits lose out again!!



and sunshine


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Friend of me has 3 own imports for sale in Dubai and expecting to make a bundle. Discounts from the dealer in a country where so much people have so much money to spend and no clue what the value of money is. Doubt it.


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

1 more spotting by me today in Dubai. :squintdan 









Thats not me in the picture ! :bawling:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

^^thank god  those D&G shirts are sooooo ghay :chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

andreasgtr said:


> ^^thank god  those D&G shirts are sooooo ghay :chuckle:




Looks like a cheap copy(the shirt):chuckle:


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

Is that in the Burjaman Centre?


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

R34 GTT Boy said:


> Is that in the Burjaman Centre?



Yes. Burjuman Center.


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

One more GTR35 in U.A.E. 
Impressive Number plate. (It's not photoshopped)
Just heard that 25 more GTR's have come to Dubai. 
Lucky owners. :squintdan


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Some more GTR's in Dubai. (Not spotted by me)

Prices have risen to absurd levels here in U.A.E. Independant car dealers are selling the GTR for as high as 500,000 Dhs (137,000 $)


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

still lookin sexy


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

Love the blacked windows
Just try doing that in an English high street and see how long before the cops have you tearing the film off piece by piece!.


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Some more pics .











I will post some more pics later as I get them


----------



## max55uk (Jul 31, 2004)

The Lads in Dubai are minted!....thanks to the Oil Pump :thumbsup:


----------



## gunnerktm (Apr 4, 2006)

whats the deal with the UK ones, why are they not due till 2009?
but then nissan do have time for the LHD versions for dubai/america, and shipped now, doesnt make sense?


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

More pics


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I'd become green of anger and puke if I'd drive up to the hotel entry just to see my car in another colour just 10 meters away


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

@andreasgtr - Very true.
These pics were taken (not by me) at the entrance of the Mall of the Emirates. You will always find exotic cars parked at the entrance. 
Its actually a place to show off your ride.


----------



## Daggie (Jun 24, 2008)

aamiryo said:


> More pics


It looks like it's going to eat the tiny Felawi ...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

gunnerktm said:


> whats the deal with the UK ones, why are they not due till 2009?
> but then nissan do have time for the LHD versions for dubai/america, and shipped now, doesnt make sense?


No it does'nt make sense but the cars here now anyway ,the UK launch is a bit of a damp squib .


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

About how many R35 GT-R's are in Dubai/UAE now ? How come Nissan Middle East Website says cars will be available in 2009 ?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

There have been brought by Nissan only 10 pieces or so for the sheikhs. Rest have been all grey imports from USA. Friend of me imported 3 and sold them within a week.


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Some more pics..


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Another one. There are so many around here.
Its another case of sudden influx of immigrants. :squintdan



Regards,
Aamir


----------

